# ping: sendmsg: No buffer space available[solved]

## Adel Ahmed

after using wireless for a bit I get the following when I try pinging anything:

ping: sendmsg: No buffer space available

as sooon as I switch my default gw to my ethernet interface(different subnet OFC) things are working fine

# lscpi -k

04:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8723BE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter

	Subsystem: Lenovo Device b728

	Kernel driver in use: rtl8723be

	Kernel modules: rtl8723be

05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 10)

	Subsystem: Lenovo Device 5024

	Kernel driver in use: r8169

I can reboot so things get back to normal, the problem is always reporducible(I don't remember it ever working)Last edited by Adel Ahmed on Thu Jan 01, 2015 1:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Adel Ahmed

help anyone?

----------

## Adel Ahmed

bump

----------

## Adel Ahmed

bump

----------

## albright

I expect you've seen this link but according to it, you may

have a hardware issue

https://www.google.ca/url?q=http://askubuntu.com/questions/210451/what-does-ping-sendmsg-no-buffer-space-available-mean&sa=U&ei=S3mkVNiAPJCsyATbyIL4AQ&ved=0CBMQFjAA&usg=AFQjCNFVncTvxBQLX1Bn8oDw2Wk17hqoaw

----------

## Adel Ahmed

according to this  link:  https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Wireless_network_configuration#rtl8723be

 disabling the module parameter => fwlps: using linked fw control power save 

has fixed the problem

I have created the following file to modify this parameter when loaded:

/etc/modprobe.d/rtl8723be.conf:

options rtl8723be fwlps=0

======================================================================================

problem solved, thanks

----------

